# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλέφωνο bpt

## k0stass

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλως σας βρήκα.
εχω ενα προβλημα και πιστευω εδω ειναι το σωστο μερος να απευθυνθω.
εχω ενα θυροτηλεφωνο bpt transisport. το οποιο παλια δουλευε κανονικα. ομως (δεν εχω πληρη γνωση για το ποτε) πλεον δεν δουλευει. και εννοω καμια λειτουργια. το ανοιξα λοιπον σημερα και με τα πολλα εβγαλα εβαλα καλωδια και δουλευει τωρα οσον αφορα το οτι παιρνει ρευμα, και οτι ανοιγει κατω την πορτα της πολυκατοικιας. ομως εξακολουθω να μην ακουω και να μην με ακουν κατω και το πιο βασικο οταν μου χτυπουν στην εισοδο δεν χτυπαει εδω πανω και δεν ακουω τιποτα.
$(KGrHqJ,!hQE9vjSRfndBPkJdihDM!~~60_35.JPG20150621_181328.jpg20150621_181631.jpg
αυτο ειναι το θυροτηλεφωνο μετα ειναι το πισω μερος με 7 υποδοχες καλωδων. και η τριτη το εσωτερικο του. θα εκτιμουσα μια βοηθεια.
εγω σκεφτηκα μηπως εχει καει ενα πηνιο που εχει μεσα αλλα γενικα δεν ξερω απο που να ξεκινησω, βασικα με ενδιαφερει να χτυπαει το κουδουνι και μετα ολα τα αλλα.
μπορω να σας πω τα καλωδια που πανε γιατι φαινεται απο τα χρωματα εκτος απο δυο καλωδια τα οποια ειναι ασπρα και τα δυο.
επισης το πηνιο ειναι στην τριτη φωτογραφια το αριστερο μεταλλικο ορθογωνιο που βλεπετε.

----------


## k0stass

καλησπερα παιδια. παραθετω μια φωτογραφια με τα καλωδια που βγαινουν απο το κουτι του θυροτηλεφωνου. ξαναλεω πως οταν μου χτυπανε απο την εισοδο το κουδουνι δεν ακουγεται τιποτα στο διαμερισμα. εκει αναζητω βοηθεια.
θα μπορουσα μηπως με καποιο τροπο να εξακριβωσω εστω αν το προβλημα ειναι στο καλωδιο η στο θυροτηλεφωνο (συσκευη).
ενα πολυμετρο θα βοηθουσε ισως?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.20150622_192405.jpg

----------


## k_sotiris

Για το θέμα που ρωτάς, πήγαινε πρώτα σε ένα κατάστημα που έχουν θυροτηλέφωνα bpt και πάρε το αντίστοιχο σχέδιο.
Δές ποιό καλώδιο είναι η επιστροή για την κλήση και μέτρα με το πολήμετρό σε AC στην επίστροφή και την γείωση. 
Εάν σου δίξει τάση περίπου 12 V τότε βρες έναν άλλο βομβητή και δοκίμασε το.

----------


## diony

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις αν έρχεται τάση στο διαμέρισμα όταν σου κάνουν κλήση

Αν έχεις βολτόμετρο ή έστω ένα 12βολτο μικρό λαμπάκι να έκανες έλεγχο στα 2 καλώδια που πηγαίνουν στον βομβητή σου
Πολλές φορές χαλάει το μπουτόν κλήσης  στην μπουτονιέρα της εξώπορτας

----------

FILMAN (23-06-15)

----------


## k0stass

καλησπερα παιδια. σημερα πηρα ενα πολυμετρο ωστε να μετρησω τα καλωδια που ανεβαινουν σπιτι και να βρω απο που προερχεται πιθανα το προβλημα. μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ακριβως και πως να το μετρησω? εχω βρει πιο καλωδιο ειναι αυτο που φερνει ρευμα στο θυροτηλεφωνο (ηταν τυλιγμενο με μονωτικη). που γυρναω το πολυμετρο? ( εχει διαφορες επιλογες αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως που να το στησω). επισης πια ακριβως θα πρεπει να ειναι η επιστροφη που μου αναφερετε?
 σορρυ για τις χαζες μαλλον ερωτησεις μου.

----------


## k_sotiris

Η επιστροφή είναι το καλώδιο από την μπουτονιέρα στο διαμέρισμα σου.
Αυτό το οποίο ου δίνει την κλήση για να χτυπήσει ο βομβητής.

----------


## k0stass

> Η επιστροφή είναι το καλώδιο από την μπουτονιέρα στο διαμέρισμα σου.
> Αυτό το οποίο ου δίνει την κλήση για να χτυπήσει ο βομβητής.



οποτε βαζω το ενα καλωδιο εκει και το αλλο στο καλωδιο που φερνει ρευμα?
γυριζω το δεικτη στο v (με το συμβολο "περιπου"?) και μετραω?
επισης μετραω με πατημενο το κουμπι απο κατω η οχι?
και τελος μεσα στα καλωδια αυτα εχει και καλωδιο γειωσης? αυτο μου χρησιμευει καπου πρεπει να το κανω κατι τωρα στο ψαξιμο?

ξανα ευχαριστω βρε παιδια για τις απαντησεις και συγνωμη για τις συνεχεισ αποριες! ειμαι ψιλοασχετος

----------

